# SG Caprinos SA SweetPea-triplet Bucks



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

SweetPea kidded on Friday night with triplet bucks. All three are beautiful! Blue eyes. Possibly polled. 
Here is Green MTN Hollow FF WildintheWind















Here is Green MTN Hollow Starman















And Skylife


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome, they did turn out nice... I wonder if they will roan out like their mom? 

Could I see the escrutcheon of Starman and Skylife? 
Like this...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Sure! I'm pretty sure that both of them are polled. I can already feel buds on the chocolate buck. The chammy boys are both very smooth.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I am not sure about the roaning. Pea had roaning as a baby. I don't she any on the boys.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Back with pics !


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh boy. Um. They are having a great time on the couch but kinda difficult to get good ones.

Skylife








Starman


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

:lol: wiggly fun. I'm leaning toward Skylife...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Skylife is smaller but wider. And he has the nicest head. He cracks me up


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Both look like they have moonspots too.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I like his top line, it flows beautifully from the top of his head to his tail. He has nice upstanding withers and long legs. 
Starman is really nice too. I may need to come visit :lol:
I didn't really look too close at Wildman, I'm getting so much black and tan in my herd that they will be a color breed soon if I'm not careful. I'm afraid that chocolate will just give chocolate and tan instead of black. I need to run that on the genetics calculator.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 5 black doelings. LOL! I will have an all black herd soon.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe.... Yep, interested in a polled one... CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don likes Skylife too...


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Awe.... Yep, interested in a polled one... CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!


Hi Janeen
I believe both Chamoise boys are polled. The chocolate seemed to be getting horns already
Jill has first pick but both kids are beautiful and have excellent genetics and udders behind them


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, since I'm not selling my bucks..., I'm kind of thinking of getting one of these guys... Are they still available.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi Janeen. They are available. Both appear to be polled and they both have blue eyes. Sky is my favorite.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Well, since I'm not selling my bucks..., I'm kind of thinking of getting one of these guys... Are they still available.


Here are a few pics from today. They are 2 weeks old.

Skylife





























Starman





























Also have a chocolate boy. Same Dam and Sire
RebelRebel
Not polled


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> Awe.... Yep, interested in a polled one... CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!!


Wait a minute, Janeen. Are you thinking of getting ANOTHER goat? You must be an addict...

;-)


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Um. Edit. The last picture of Skylife is actually Starman. Ugh. I have more pictures if you want to see something in particular too.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

groovyoldlady said:


> Wait a minute, Janeen. Are you thinking of getting ANOTHER goat? You must be an addict...
> 
> ;-)


Maybe, verdict is still out..., but I like these boys


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute, cute, cute... Okay, so now I just need to make up my mind....


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I love these boys, Ugh I wish I could get one !!!!!:sigh:


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> Cute, cute, cute... Okay, so now I just need to make up my mind....


I'll try and help
Sky is a little wider. Smaller. Not by much. He has a super nice neck and head. A little wider between the hocks. Lighter colored Chammy

Starman is longer bodied but not quite and wide looking. He has nice head too. Maybe a little narrower muzzle. Nice ecstrusion area. Spelled that wrong. More darker markings. Darker than Sky.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm actually debating if I should buy one or not actually.... Things are up in the air right now considering my goat herd... Not sure which way it will turn out. There is a possible move in my near future, which will be a good thing, but I will need to downsize considerably, and won't be able house bucks, as we will be downsizing to an acre and a half. Unfortunately I think I'll need to pass, even though I want one


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

janeen128 said:


> I'm actually debating if I should buy one or not actually.... Things are up in the air right now considering my goat herd... Not sure which way it will turn out. There is a possible move in my near future, which will be a good thing, but I will need to downsize considerably, and won't be able house bucks, as we will be downsizing to an acre and a half. Unfortunately I think I'll need to pass, even though I want one


Okay. No worries


----------

